# Vermeer bc 1000 xl



## NCTREE (Apr 25, 2010)

I went an looked at a 2008 model today with 184hrs on it. The guy is selling it at a real good price. When he went to start it it didn't want to start right away. The battery went low so he had to give it extra juice with the charger. It sounded fine and the bearing sounded good too, chipped fine. I noticed the exhaust pipe inside the engine cover was rattling pretty good. It was missing a mounting harness. Has anyone ever had starting problems with these models? Any other issues with this year of chipper?


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 25, 2010)

Only 184 hours in two years, and it is missing a "mounting harness" ?

I would suspect that those hours aren't right. 184 hours at 4 hrs per day is only 46 days of use. Look for other signs of wear.

If the engine spun well with extra voltage from a charger, then it might well be a weak battery from sitting unused in the machine for the last two years. Original battery with pretty new looking terminals? Then the hours are probably right and the machine has been sitting unused. Chewed up terminals with a poorly mounted battery: probably a poor maintenance-habits owner; look for other problems.


----------



## treesquirrel (Apr 25, 2010)

If it really only has 184 hrs the damn feed table should still have nearly all the paint on it.


----------



## treecowboy67 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Bc 1000*

the main problem we have with them is the bearing on the cutter drum, other than that the ends on the adjustment rod break;easy fix. Damn good chipper just keep the blades sharp. We have 11 of them just grease everyday. Have fun and stay safe.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 26, 2010)

i would think 184 hours is possible if he runs a small crew, isnt that busy or he had a second chipper for whatever reason. But with that little hours it should shine.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, just exactly what is a "mounting harness"? and why is it missing?

What size and type engine we talking here?


----------



## NCTREE (Apr 26, 2010)

it's an 85 horsepower cummins, the engine looks brand new and the outside looks pretty new too. The feed table and feeder drum i guess you would call it show signs of use, the paint is worn off pretty good. I'm not sure why the exhaust was missing a mount under the engine cover. Hard to say if this guy is trying to sell junk or is really giving a deal. He seems to be a little pushy about having the money ASAP. He said a guy from australia is coming out today to buy it if it's still here.


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 26, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> it's an 85 horsepower cummins, the engine looks brand new and the outside looks pretty new too. The feed table and feeder drum i guess you would call it show signs of use, the paint is worn off pretty good. I'm not sure why the exhaust was missing a mount under the engine cover. Hard to say if this guy is trying to sell junk or is really giving a deal. He seems to be a little pushy about having the money ASAP. He said a guy from australia is coming out today to buy it if it's still here.



I would be looking for something in at least the twelve inch range if youre gonna bite the bullet. I'm also not a big vermeer fan, but thats just me. Those chippers seem to be the aspy choice for line trimming around here (those guys usually get just enough to perform their mundane task with).. not sure how it would be for a takedowns though. My guess is a bit smallish.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Apr 26, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> My guess is a bit smallish.



Anything's better than a chuck n' duck. Depends what the guy's asking whether or not it's a good buy. But you're right. My 12 incher can be annoying when you're really trying to produce but it's WAAAAYYYY better than the old whisper.


----------



## NCTREE (Apr 26, 2010)

What do you guys think about a carlton 2512 disc chipper with a 140 horse john deer engine?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 26, 2010)

NCTREE said:


> What do you guys think about a carlton 2512 disc chipper with a 140 horse john deer engine?



Haven't used a Carlton chipper but they make a GREAT stump grinder. I also like the fact that they make only two products: chippers and stump grinders.


----------



## randyg (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a 2003 BC100 with 85 hp cummnins and it starts great. Bought it used and thought a "knocking" sound was exhaust related heard only when cutter drum was engaged but at idle. Figured out it was just the drive belt slapping belt guide and belt tension was a little light. Someone from Australia was going to buy it???? Was this machine a rental? Could account for low hours.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 27, 2010)

The thing I remember on these chippers is the vertical feed wheels which often sent long twisty limbs sweeping crazily from side to side. Sometimes in tight areas this isn't good like next to a house.
Also I remember the drum getting packed up when chipping pine and whatnot would cause a severe vibration. you only had to pop the cover off and clean out the knives.
Also the exhaust would exit low and out the side so you had to be careful ( again) where you operated it. Once or twice a shrub got damaged like this.
Other than that these things are quite the terror to unsuspecting brush and limbs.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 27, 2010)

treemandan said:


> The thing I remember on these chippers is the vertical feed wheels which often sent long twisty limbs sweeping crazily from side to side. Sometimes in tight areas this isn't good like next to a house.
> Also I remember the drum getting packed up when chipping pine and whatnot would cause a severe vibration. you only had to pop the cover off and clean out the knives.
> Also the exhaust would exit low and out the side so you had to be careful ( again) where you operated it. Once or twice a shrub got damaged like this.
> Other than that these things are quite the terror to unsuspecting brush and limbs.



Which chipper are you talking about?


----------



## tree MDS (Apr 27, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Which chipper are you talking about?



I think the dan is talking those gay vermeers.

I used a buddy's bc 1400 xl a couple times.. I wasnt digging having to center every branch in the feedwheels. too much extra work on the abs. For 45k I expect a chipper to practically unhand me of the branch. lol.


----------



## treemandan (Apr 27, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I think the dan is talking those gay vermeers.
> 
> I used a buddy's bc 1400 xl a couple times.. I wasnt digging having to center every branch in the feedwheels. too much extra work on the abs. For 45k I expect a chipper to practically unhand me of the branch. lol.



Yer dam right! Hey as far as dependabilty I gotta say they can't be worse than any other. All those hydro motors are made by the same people anyway.
But those vertical feed wheels don't make sense. Sure, someone who don't know might get smacked real bad in the teeth with a chipper with horizontal feed wheels but that is a lesson quicky learned and never forgotten,
Combine that with the exhaust exiting right out onto the cutleaf maple and you have a senrio.


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 28, 2010)

when i worked for bartlett thier where 6 bandit 200's and 1bc1000 hewever showed up late had to take the bc1000. That machine did not impress me at all. only thing i liked is was it was light due to alot of fiberglass. but bump it with a decent log then you got a huge dent/hole in it. it has a bumper on the bottom of the feed table that stops the rollers wich sounds like a great idea. but everytime a limb hits it or something stupid you gotta go press a button and start the rollers again.


----------



## treevet (May 1, 2010)

treecowboy67 said:


> the main problem we have with them is the bearing on the cutter drum, other than that the ends on the adjustment rod break;easy fix. Damn good chipper just keep the blades sharp. We have 11 of them just grease everyday. Have fun and stay safe.



The older models have only one bearing on one side that is ungreasable. The new ones have 2 bearings that have grease fittings. The older ones can be converted with a kit.


----------



## tree MDS (May 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> The older models have only one bearing on one side that is ungreasable. The new ones have 2 bearings that have grease fittings. The older ones can be converted with a kit.



How much does Vermeer charge to come out and grease it up for you??


----------



## treevet (May 1, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> How much does Vermeer charge to come out and grease it up for you??



What kinda chipper you rockin these days mds?:hmm3grin2orange:

:yourock:


----------



## treevet (May 1, 2010)

nevermind....found a pict on your website. Not much maint on your machine eh?


----------



## tree MDS (May 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> What kinda chipper you rockin these days mds?:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> :yourock:



I have a nice bandit now... by the time I'm seventy I should have a REAL nice one. lol.


----------



## treevet (May 1, 2010)

*you may never get there*

IF you ever get there. And the way you are going.....it is sadly cry doubtful.


----------



## tree MDS (May 1, 2010)

treevet said:


> IF you ever get there. And the way you are going.....it is sadly cry doubtful.



The folding chairs are down in the church basement... save it.


----------

